# Burgenweg Darmstadt - Heidelberg



## alex75 (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt demnächst einmal den Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidleberg zu fahren. Das sind ca. 85 km und sollen 3500 hm   sein.

Hat das einer von euch schon einmal gemacht und kann mir Tipps dazu geben; besonders die Höhenmeter scheinen mir ein bißchen hoch...


Gruss Alex


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2004)

Hi Alex,

ich bin Teile der ersten Haelfte schon oefters mal gefahren und denke wenn der Burgenweg so weiter nach Heidelberg fuehrt kommt das mit den 3500 Hoehenmetern schon hin.
Der Burgenweg klappert alle Burgen an der Bergstrasse ab und fuehrt sehr oft wieder zurueck in die Ortschaften, die auf der Rheinebene (100 hm) liegen.  Dann geht es jeweils wieder bis zu 400 hm hinauf. 

Mich reitzt der B-Weg auch, aber es ist die Frage ob das in einem Tag zu schaffen ist.
Notfalls gibt es ja eine Zugverbindung die parallel verlaeuft und genug Einsteigsmoeglichkeiten bietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkin (19. Mai 2004)

Nette Idee ... schreib mir mal ne PM wenn es soweit ist ... wenn es sich in meinen engen Terminkalender einplanen läßt und meine Kondition hoffentlich bald wieder besser ist fahre ich mit ..... 

Die 3500 Hm können schon hinkommen. Ich bin den B-Weg hier in der Ecke von Heppenheim gefahren und kam schon auf den knapp 8 Km auf über 400 HM. Aber schee war's 

Bis denne
Michael


----------



## Avo (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,
die Tour würde mich auch interressieren.
Hat jemand von Euch ne Karte wo der Verlauf zu sehen ist?

Sagt einfach mal bescheid wanns soweit sein soll!



ciao Avo


----------



## alex75 (19. Mai 2004)

Avo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> die Tour würde mich auch interressieren.
> Hat jemand von Euch ne Karte wo der Verlauf zu sehen ist?
> 
> ...


----------



## wittstadt (22. Mai 2004)

Servus Jungs,

gebt mir mal bescheid, wenn ihr fahren wollt. Falls ich Zeit habe komme ich gerne mit...

Gruß


----------



## popeye13 (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
die besten Karten für den Burgenweg findet ihr hier:

http://www.geo-naturpark.de/Infomaterial/Wanderkarten/wanderkarten.html

Der Burgenweg ist hier als blaues B gekennzeichnet.

Allerdings würde ich den so nicht fahren, der führt doch oft unnötigerweise zurück in die Ortschaften, mit Ortskenntnis/Kartenstudium kann man das mehrmals umgehen.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (25. Mai 2004)

Ja, das fand ich auch nervig. Eine Route ohne Ortschaften waere schoener. Vom Frankenstein bis zum Auerbacher Schloss habe ich ein paar Wandertrails eingebaut.
Weiter bin ich noch nie gefahren. 

Ich habe dieses Jahr vor erst mal den E1 von Ober Ramstadt nach Heidelberg
zu fahren oder den Weg mit Markierung roter Balken. Alle Routen verlaufen parallel zum Burgenweg.


----------



## kathoz (29. Mai 2004)

morgen jungs

hätte wenn es zeitlich passen würde auch interesse mit zu fahren.
sagt bescheid wenn was geht.
ich mach mich auch mal schlau wie es mit dem weg aussieht denn ich weiss das ein paar kumpels mal von darmstadt nach heidelberg gebiket sind und mit dem zug dann zurück gefahren sind allerdings weiss ich nicht welchen weg sie genommen haben aber das finde ich mal raus.

gruß


----------



## alex75 (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jungs.

Habe für die Tour mal den 10.06. (Fronleichnam) bzw. den 19.06. ins Auge gefasst, wobei der 19. eindeutig mein Favorit wäre. 
Wenn es uns zu doof wird immer wieder vom Berg ins Tal zu fahren können wir den Burgenweg auch verlassen und auf dem E1 bzw. dem roten Balken nach Heidelberg fahren (ab Weinheim kenne ich die Wege übrigens ziemlich gut).

Also Jungs wer hat am 19. bzw. 10. Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? 


Gruss Alex


----------



## Dunkin (1. Juni 2004)

Treffer versenkt  ...

Am 10. wegen Pflicht-Geburstags-Party abgemeldet und am 19. habe ich wegen Hessentag in Heppenheim die Bude voll ...  

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein GPS dabei und kann die Tour mal tracken ....

Viel Spaß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeah (2. Juni 2004)

hört sich super an . Von DA bis Schloss-auerbach war ich letzes Jahr.  ALso wär dabei, wenn es die Zeit zulässt


----------



## lutz-laessig (28. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute, habt Ihr`s schon durchgezogen, den Burgenweg abzufahren??

Ich bin aus Mannheim und habe meine Bikekollegen in Weinheim sitzen. 
Wir sind schon oft den Burgenweg auf der Heimreise von HD nach WHM gefahren. 
Ich bin im besitz von Topographischem Kartenmaterial von Alsbach bis Heidelberg.  

Sollte die gesamt Tour noch ausstehen lasst es mich wissen würde mich gerne anschliessen, habt Ihr sie schon abgefahren dann lasst mal hören wie`s war.  

Lutz Lässig


----------



## Gaaas (28. Juni 2004)

...und habt ihr sogar einen GPS-Track erstellt? Wir fahren den Burgenweg immer im Bereich Frankenstein/Tannenburg. So eine Fahrt bis nach HD wär mal ne Maßnahme!


----------



## alex75 (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Wir haben die Tour noch nicht gemacht; nächster geplanter Termin ist momentan Samstag, der 10. Juli.   

Wer mitkommen will, einfach hier oder per PM melden.


Gruss Alex


----------



## dasritzel (16. Juli 2004)

möchte auch mal mit !
biete gps planung am pc auf topokarten an als gegenleistung


----------



## benno_hd (18. Juli 2004)

ist das noch aktuell? bin meist im Pfaelzer Forum komm aber aus Heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (18. Juli 2004)

Aktueller Stand:

Ich habe die Tour immer noch icht gemacht, aber mir ganz fest vorgenommen das am nächsten Samstag (24.07.) zu ändern.   

Los gehen soll es gegen 9.00 Uhr in Eberstadt.   

Wenn uns der Burgenweg zu langweilig ist, kann man ja auf den Weitwanderweg Odenwald - Vogesen (roter Balken).


Gruss Alex


----------



## dasritzel (19. Juli 2004)

also wenn du das an einem tag fährst wirds ja n bischen härter aber gut 

rufts dzu mich an wenns losgeht oder stellst du nur hier was ein?

0163-3288377

[email protected]


----------



## alex75 (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs.

Am Samstag war s nun endlich soweit und ich bin den Burgenweg abgefahren.
Das Höhenprofil habe ich mal als Anhang beigefügt.

Am Anfang und gegen Ende haben wir ein paar Berge ausgelassen, daher waren es auch 'nur' 2.400 hm, aber das war uns dann auch genug. 


Gruss Alex


----------



## LionelCSG (24. September 2007)

Hi Alex!
Bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich mich im Netz nach Infos zum Burgenweg umgesehen habe.
Also auch wenn Du nicht die vollen Höhenmeter hast, ist bei Dir doch eine ganz ordentliche Gesamtkilometerleistung zusammengekommen.
Bist du den gesamten Burgenweg an einem Stück durchgefahren? Nicht schlecht! Von der Gesamtstrecke müsste es eigetnlich kein Problem sein, ich finde aber, dass die Beschilderung teilweise sehr irreführend ist.
Übrigens: eine weitere Tourenbeschreibung für den Burgenweg findest du auf www.mountainbike-touren.net im Artikel Burgenweg

Gruße, Lionel


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2007)

Hi LionelCSG,

hast ein bisserl Werbung für Deine neue Seite gemacht.   Ausser dem B-Weg habe ich aber noch keine weiteren Touren gefunden. Der ist aber top beschrieben  

Hast Du zufällig eine GPS Aufzeichnung vom B-Weg?


----------



## LionelCSG (24. September 2007)

Hi Andreas!
Ja schon - aber immerhin ist die Werbung ja nicht off-Topic  .
Eine GPS-Aufzeichnung habe ich leider nicht, aber ich könnte Dir den Weg als .ovl-Datei geben, die ich aus MagicMaps heraus exportiert habe - würde Dir das vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. September 2007)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Von der Gesamtstrecke müsste es eigetnlich kein Problem sein, ich finde aber, dass die Beschilderung teilweise sehr irreführend ist.



Irreführend??? 

Folge dem Blauen B. Ich bin bis jetzt immer angekommen


----------



## Andreas (26. September 2007)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Eine GPS-Aufzeichnung habe ich leider nicht, aber ich könnte Dir den Weg als .ovl-Datei geben, die ich aus MagicMaps heraus exportiert habe - würde Dir das vielleicht helfen?



Ja das waere super.


----------



## LionelCSG (26. September 2007)

Hi Andreas!
Ich habe die .ovl Datei auf der Seite "Burgenweg" als Download eingestellt - gleich unter dem ersten Textabschnitt. Aber zu Deiner Info: Der Pfad ist keine GPS-Aufzeichnung, sondern wurde mit MagicMaps erstellt. Datengrundlage waren die Wanderkarten 1:20.000 vom Hessischen Landesvermessungsamt Nr. 5, 8 und 12.
Das ist dann auch der Pfad von dem Du auf der Seite die ganzen Screenshots siehst (hatte extra noch bei MagicMags angefragt, ob das aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen so in Ordnung ist *gg*)
Viele Grüße, Lionel


----------



## Messdiener (12. Oktober 2007)

wenn einer von euch mal wieder die Strecke fährt bitte bescheid sagen!
017660026767
gruss Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich. Am Sonntag.

Eintrag aus einem anderen Thread:

---

So, am Sonntag will ich es mir mal wieder geben.

Ich war jetzt zwar 2 1/2 Wochen bike-los im Urlaub, aber das ist ja kein Hinderniss.

Am Sonntag Treffen wir uns um 8:00 am Bismarckplatz (Spaghetti-Säule).

Die Tour ist nichts für Angfänger und setzt eine imense konditionelle Belastbarkeit voraus. Trotzdem ist sie in der Gruppe gut schaffbar.

Rückweg wahrscheinlich per Bahn (Geld mitnehmen).

Gefahren wird HD -> DA!!!! Keine Diskussione


----------



## Messdiener (13. Oktober 2007)

Heidelberg - Darmstadt um 8!!! Pack ich wohl nicht. Ich komme aus dem Odenwald (Höchst) . Die andere Richtung (Da-H) wäre mir etwas lieber...hmm. Um 6 aufstehen..ich muss mal schauen. 
Log mich heut NAcht nochmal ein..sag mal was


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich weiß ist früh. Aber im Herbst muß man sich nach den Tageszeiten richten - wenn man nicht gerade eine HID Lampe zur Hand hat. Der Plan ist von DA abends wieder über die Bergstraße nach Hause zu rollen. Deshalb brauchen wir nach hinten raus ein bißchen Spielraum (um genau zu sein etwa 2 1/2 h).

Ich würde auch die anderen, die Interesse gezeigt haben, nicht mehr so schnell erreichen, um den Plan umzuwerfen.

Überleg es Dir. Wenn es Dir zu früh ist - was ich verstehen kann - komm uns doch einfach entgegen. Wir sind kaum zu verfehlen. Ich fahr eine "schlimme Augenwurst" = VOTEC in giftgrün. Kann man nicht übersehen  Den Burgenweg alleine zu fahren ist zwar ab und an trostlos, aber auch spaßig.

Alla, vll. sieht man sich morgen.

Gruß,

Jens.


----------

